# Describing yourself



## GlobalTraveller (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi all, I am filling out the damn donor forms for the third time (they keep changing them)  

It's all fine until the section on describing myself.  The last couple of times I have only put a couple of sentences as I really have no idea what a donor conceived person would like to know.  Any one who has gone through this or has any ideas on what things to put there, I would welcome some advice.  

There isn't a huge amount of room, but I am allowed to add another sheet of paper apparently so don't hold back.  If you can think of specific things that would be good to put on there I will be grateful as I have total writers block at the moment.

Cheers.


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Global Traveller
Thanks so much for donating...and for a third time.  What an amazing thing to do.  My (sperm) donor conceived daughter...now 21...says she would love to know something about her donor's values in life, what is important to him/her, what s/he believes in...as well as tastes in music, films and any talents, such as athletic or musical ability.
Hope this helps. 
Olivia


----------



## GlobalTraveller (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Olivia, Hopefully I have put the kind of info that will be helpful in future.  There is a separate section for interests etc so I put a bunch of stuff about my family and what my life was like growng up etc.

Cheers,
GT.


----------

